# Be ready for possible Audi R18 and R15 sightings in Florida.



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Speed sportscar and openwheel writer Marshall Pruett is reporting that Audi will send a R18 to Sebring and Homestead next week for testing, along with a R15, reportedly updated to ++ format.

It'll be interesting if photos and such come out of this, since a R18 reportedly tested in Florida last month, but no reports or photos surfaced.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for the headsup chern.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Audi will rent Sebring all week this week, and then Homestead for a couple of days, but there'll be rainstorms and showers for three days this week.

Don't know if anyone's got the stones to stand out in the rain and try to take photos or videos of the R15 and R18, but the R18 reportedly sounds like an old Porsche 956/962, with a muffler.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

2xR18 and a R15 testing. So far, the R15 has minimal changes compared to '10: http://www.flickr.com/photos/old_boone/sets/72157625786787783/with/5390472447/


----------

